# Copier les photos d'un ipad sur ordinateur



## Ircan (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai sur mon ipad des albums photos que je souhaite recopier sur mon ordinateur. Car mon ordinateur a été volé, et donc si je branche l'ipad sur un ordinateur toutes les photos vont être supprimées..
Existe-t'il un logiciel pour faire cela? Simplement accéder aux photos sur l'ipad pour ensuite les copier sur l'ordinateur.
En vous remerciant


----------



## Gwen (16 Février 2012)

Phone view fait cela très bien.

Par contre attention, tu devrais récupérer des photos adaptées et non les originaux. Ceux-ci sont irrémédiablement perdus. Le transfert sur iPad créant une version spécifique de chaque image adaptée a l'écran de l'appareil.

Mais bon, c'est mieux que rien en effet.


----------



## firstimac (16 Février 2012)

Il me semble que sur l'ordinateur destiné, il faut télécharger Itune reprendre les parametres et suivre la procédure, mais je me trompe peut-etre??:rose:


----------



## etidej (16 Février 2012)

Même sans iTunes ton Pc devrais voir ton iPad comme un appareil photo et te proposer d'importer les photos. Sur Mac il y a iPhoto. 

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------



## Ircan (16 Février 2012)

Oui mais cela me permet d'importer que les photos prises avec l'ipad. Pas les albums précédemment synchronisés.


----------

